# boots for short women?



## jeanniebeene (Feb 22, 2021)

I need help with boot fitting. Is there any boot brand out there for short legs?

I'm only 4'10", so I have short legs and large calves. I'm a intermediate rider, been riding for years, and now on my 3rd boot. My last boot was a Ride x Hera, and had it for 6 years, but then having kids later, and now a bunion, the boots really hurt to fit. I just bought a Thirty-Two Lashed double boa last week as I was frustrated by my boot. It was SOOO comfortable to be in it, but I noticed after riding it, it's so much higher on on my calf. It's so high (cuff) that getting up from sitting when I'm facing down the mountain is the hardest thing for me! Not to mention how clunky I feel riding in them. I was in tears riding them after 3 days. I spent $300 and wish I didn't get sold by the sales person in the shop.

I'm at the closest placement of the binding on my board, but the boot is so high that my inner calf that is up against the cuff is in so much pain at the end of each day because it's pressure of leaning up against it painfully all day. Imagine an upside down V on the board, but the boot wants to go straight up instead of angle like a V.

I don't know what to do with my boot now, is it a loss cause and money? I'm going on the mountain this Saturday and seriously contemplating going back to my old tight boots. Are there boot companies that serve short women?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

If you're getting calf bite from the boot then it's probably too tight, which is easy to do with BOA's. Also that will go away a bit as the boots break in. Canted bindings can help you if you have that option, and/or narrowing your stance.

One cheap thing you can try is getting these guys: Strapins | Improved Response with ANY Boot

and put them around your boot just above your ankles. That lets you leave the upper portion of the boot a bit looser without losing heel hold. I got a set a couple of weeks ago and they're great and I just saw Kijima does something similar which you can see here: Kijima's thread


----------



## jeanniebeene (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks so much for these suggestions! I was caught in a spiral! I'll look into those straps. And yes, that's why my calf hurts bc I still need to get a firm grip on my ankles to prevent heel lift. Would love to lighten that grip.

I'll look to see if my board allows for a closer stance and into' canted binding, that will help a lot!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jeanniebeene said:


> Thanks so much for these suggestions! I was caught in a spiral! I'll look into those straps. And yes, that's why my calf hurts* bc I still need to get a firm grip on my ankles to prevent heel lift.* Would love to lighten that grip.
> 
> I'll look to see if my board allows for a closer stance and into' canted binding, that will help a lot!


Heel lift is the primary issue....and because of it, you are overtightening the cuff. To deal with heel lift, make the heel pocket deeper via perhaps a half butterfly. And maybe use a bit of foam on the outside of the lower tongue area to help keep you heel pushed back in the pocket. see boot faq. 

You might be better off with laces instead of boas so that you can lock the laces around your ankle. 

Maybe a heel wedge might help

Use the strap ins around you ankle area

And insoles

and no forward lean on your bindings

consider sanding down or cutting out the back of the liner lower or where the calf bite happens

just some ideas

btw, 32's tend to pack out 1/2 to 1 full size


----------



## jeanniebeene (Feb 22, 2021)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Heel lift is the primary issue....and because of it, you are overtightening the cuff. To deal with heel lift, make the heel pocket deeper via perhaps a half butterfly. And maybe use a bit of foam on the outside of the lower tongue area to help keep you heel pushed back in the pocket. see boot faq.
> 
> You might be better off with laces instead of boas so that you can lock the laces around your ankle.
> 
> ...


Thanks and all great suggestions! I am definitely looking into the straps. 
ugh, I wish I knew about the sizing on 32s before I bought them, and I had it heated memory foam done at the store.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jeanniebeene said:


> Thanks and all great suggestions! I am definitely looking into the straps.
> ugh, I wish I knew about the sizing on 32s before I bought them, and I had it heated memory foam done at the store.


First measure your foot per wiredsport's instructions to get an accurate fit.

If the 32's are too big. First, you can use some after market insoles. There are some high volume after market insoles that will soak up a lot of volume. Just make sure that the arch of the insole fits your arch of your feet. I use Ed Vissure "Sole" inserts, they fit my arch, have alot of volume and have support for my high arches and subsequent instep. Then if your instep is getting too much tightness, you can sand down the bottom of the insole for some space tweaking mods. Secondly, you can easily make or use ski boot shims. It is just a thin piece of material under your liners that go between the shell and the liners...the boot shim are designed to soak about .5 mondo size. Or use some flat insoles from your Chuck Taylor Converse...Or go to the local craft store and get a thin sheet of heat mouldable plastic; cut it to size of your insole ... Amazon.com: Polly Plastics Heat Moldable Plastic Sheets | 8-inch x 12-inch x 1/16-inch | for Cosplay, Crafting and Art Projects | Paintable (3 Sheets)

With your 32's the secret sauce is to make a heel pocket with a 1/2 butterfly and then cinch down the inner laces. Also maybe use some padding on the outside of the tongue liner for some additional padding to deal with the inner laces. In a sense the inner laces can't be too tight...really pull on those babies...they are what primarily hold your foot back in the heel pocket (also the insole with the proper arch also helps hold your foot from sloshing around and preventing toe bang. With the inner laces very snug, you can keep the foot boa loose...barely tightened and the cuff boa can be adjusted. The inner lace and heel pocket are key...in my old 32 focus boas, size women's 8, I swim around in them but they do alright with the inner lace. And the more recent 32 focus boas are women's 7.5...and I could perhaps go down to a 7....I'm cursed with mondo 24 peds.

Get some boot fitting foam from your local ski boot shop or Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Supplies (tognar.com)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

JB if you really want to step up and shred...go AT boots...specifically women atomic backlands they are the shizzz. Highly moldable, adjustable and so great performance and comfort wise. Btw I'm highly confident that they could be blown out to deal with your bunion. 

The hardboot ride...downhill? | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## jeanniebeene (Feb 22, 2021)

wrathfuldeity said:


> JB if you really want to step up and shred...go AT boots...specifically women atomic backlands they are the shizzz. Highly moldable, adjustable and so great performance and comfort wise. Btw I'm highly confident that they could be blown out to deal with your bunion.
> 
> The hardboot ride...downhill? | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


cool! will check them out! Never thought to look at At


----------



## jeanniebeene (Feb 22, 2021)

wrathfuldeity said:


> First measure your foot per wiredsport's instructions to get an accurate fit.
> 
> If the 32's are too big. First, you can use some after market insoles. There are some high volume after market insoles that will soak up a lot of volume. Just make sure that the arch of the insole fits your arch of your feet. I use Ed Vissure "Sole" inserts, they fit my arch, have alot of volume and have support for my high arches and subsequent instep. Then if your instep is getting too much tightness, you can sand down the bottom of the insole for some space tweaking mods. Secondly, you can easily make or use ski boot shims. It is just a thin piece of material under your liners that go between the shell and the liners...the boot shim are designed to soak about .5 mondo size. Or use some flat insoles from your Chuck Taylor Converse...Or go to the local craft store and get a thin sheet of heat mouldable plastic; cut it to size of your insole ... Amazon.com: Polly Plastics Heat Moldable Plastic Sheets | 8-inch x 12-inch x 1/16-inch | for Cosplay, Crafting and Art Projects | Paintable (3 Sheets)
> 
> ...


My 32's came with foam rings that can be fit to hold down the heel. I was advised by the salesperson in the snowboard shop not to use them yet, as they will make the foam liner even bigger. Thanks so much for your suggestions (and intro me to Polly plastic, just went downt the rabbit hole on that one! LOL), i'm going to look into these.


----------

